# Renting your tandem?



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking to rent your tandem in the PA, MD, and NJ area

I’m getting married in PA in May. We have a semi bike theme scattered through out the whole wedding. So we’re looking to borrow your (very aesthetically pleasing) tandem for wedding pictures and to be displayed at the reception. It will not be ridden, well maybe a few feet or around the parking lot  
If you or anybody you know would be willing to help us out, please PM me. 
Thanx


----------



## butlerrider (Feb 9, 2009)

*Try Craigslist*

I'm in Western PA, so I can't help. But I suggest trying Craigslist. Before we bought our tandem, I posted a Craigslist ad asking if someone would loan us their tandem to ride at a location of their choosing to make sure that we were comfortable with our ability to launch the thing. 8 different owners within an hour of me wanted to loan us their bike. I concluded that tandem owners are good folk.


----------

